# Something is wrong with Lacie



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Something is very wrong. I came home to find Lacie lifeless, in pain and vomit, diarrhea and bright red blood everywhere.
No diet changes, treats, nothing.
I gave her cerenia and morphine that I have to keep on hand for her pancreatitis, which has helped tremendously, she’s fast asleep.

It’s all the blood. She has never had this before, and it was so much of it.
I’m dropping her off in the early a.m at dog hospital for the next few days, so they can evaluate her and run some test.
I thought I should bring her tonight but they said, as long as she stopped vomiting and bleeding, it’s ok to wait till the morning BUT she has to be seen.
Also, dog walker came at noon, she did normal poop, nothing with her behavior was off, so this all started sometime between 12:45 and 4:00.

I know when she had colitis, it was nothing like this. Todays was bright red and chunky or like water coming out of her.
Reminds me of her anal yeast infection (cottage cheese looking) but bloody.

Any ideas what could cause this?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Could she have eaten something toxic outside when the dog walker came? Sending prayers that it's nothing serious. I would be a little concerned that the vet said to wait till morning to bring her in.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Joanne, I’m so sorry. I have no idea what it could be. As soon as you find out something from your vet let us know please.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Could she have eaten something toxic outside when the dog walker came? Sending prayers that it's nothing serious. I would be a little concerned that the vet said to wait till morning to bring her in.


I thought the same thing about something toxic. I texted the dog walker and she said “no” but would she really tell me if she did eat something she wasn’t supposed to.
As far as IMS, giving Lacie’s history with her, she would definitely insist ER if I couldn’t manage her. The meds has stopped all symptoms, as of now. If it didn’t, than I was to go to ER. So, if she starts back up later tonight, I won’t hesitate to go.
I’d rather wait, if I can for her IMS, since she’s only done good by her for the last 7 years. I trust her more I would the ER.
I don’t know what to think about the blood. It was certainly a lot. That’s what scaring me.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> I thought the same thing about something toxic. I texted the dog walker and she said “no” but would she really tell me if she did eat something she wasn’t supposed to.
> As far as IMS, giving Lacie’s history with her, she would definitely insist ER if I couldn’t manage her. The meds has stopped all symptoms, as of now. If it didn’t, than I was to go to ER. So, if she starts back up later tonight, I won’t hesitate to go.
> I’d rather wait, if I can for her IMS, since she’s only done good by her for the last 7 years. I trust her more I would the ER.
> I don’t know what to think about the blood. It was certainly a lot. That’s what scaring me.


It could even be possible that she did eat something but the dog walker didn't see her eat it. They can snatch something up off the ground so quickly. I'm always telling my husband that when Pipper is sniffing the ground he has to watch his every move instead of gawking around.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Joanne, I’m so sorry. I have no idea what it could be. As soon as you find out something from your vet let us know please.


Thanks Marina.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne, I am so sorry. Let us know what the vet finds


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> It could even be possible that she did eat something but the dog walker didn't see her eat it. They can snatch something up off the ground so quickly. I'm always telling my husband that when Pipper is sniffing the ground he has to watch his every move instead of gawking around.


I feel exactly how you do. It’s like no one watches our kids like we would. It’s awful to say, but it’s reality.
She just woke for a second. I syringed some water, so far so good, no vomiting 🙏🏻


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Joanne, I am so sorry. Let us know what the vet finds


I will, thanku.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

:crying:
Joanne, Oh my goodness! How very scary! I can't imagine coming home and finding Abella lifeless, in pain, bleeding, vomiting and lying in her diarrhea. I am amazed at how level headed and calm you were and knew exactly what to do - I would be a basket case. Glad you had the medicine on hand and that it stopped her symptoms and that Lacie is comfortably sleeping now. 

We will keep her in our prayers.....asking that she will continue resting till morning with no symptoms. Glad you have a trusted IMS that can see her in the morning! :heart:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> :crying:
> Joanne, Oh my goodness! How very scary! I can't imagine coming home and finding Abella lifeless, in pain, bleeding, vomiting and lying in her diarrhea. I am amazed at how level headed and calm you were and knew exactly what to do - I would be a basket case. Glad you had the medicine on hand and that it stopped her symptoms and that Lacie is comfortably sleeping now.
> 
> We will keep her in our prayers.....asking that she will continue resting till morning with no symptoms. Glad you have a trusted IMS that can see her in the morning! :heart:


Oh, Paulann, if you really knew what I went through with her that first year I got her, this is nothing. She had feeding tubes, syringed fed and all she did was vomit and had diarrhea that year.
It’s the blood that makes me queasy and panicked. I’m just not that good with blood.
Thankyou for your well wishes. I appreciate it them very much.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Marina brought HGE to my attention.
Very common in IBD dogs. I have a feeling it could be this.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemorrhagic_gastroenteritis


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, can you just take her for fluids----I know fluids & antibiotics early on are crucial for HGE. It can't hurt her.
Praying for wisdom for you & green lights. Big hugs.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, can you just take her for fluids----I know fluids & antibiotics early on are crucial for HGE. It can't hurt her.
> Praying for wisdom for you & green lights. Big hugs.


If she starts failing, I will def take her in but I’m so tired tonight, I don’t have the energy to sit in the ER. I know I sound like the mean mommy, but it’s fact and I can only do so much, ugh. 
I promise, I won’t let her die.

Edit: I just wanted to add that her gums are good, as I check them regularly. They are not sticky or tacky and the color is good. I know when she’s dehydrated.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

What does Lacie weigh? Didn’t the vet recommended any kind of fluids to replace the blood loss and to stabilize her electrolytes?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> What does Lacie weigh? Didn’t the vet recommended any kind of fluids to replace the blood loss and to stabilize her electrolytes?


I’m syringing water and pedialyte till the morning. I just set my alarmS for every two hours during the night to syringe and check on her, drop off is 6:45 a.m at the hospital.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sounds like your well prepared and on top of it until morning. Try to get some sleep.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Sounds like your well prepared and on top of it until morning. Try to get some sleep.


I’m used to this...maybe not the blood but everything else 😪


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joanne I was warned that Geneva had HGE when she was younger, so I have to be so careful with her diet.
Katherine told me she had terrible bloody diahrea and was in the ER for a few days., she shared with me just how serious this can be. But I knew Geneva was meant to be with me,so I took the risk, I can watch her close because I am always home
Seriously scares me reading what you came home to, poor little Lacie:smcry:
I will be praying for her and you. I am going to keep a close eye on this, I know it could happen again to Geneva
I warn everyone who comes here that they cannot feed Geneva anything.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh no! I am so sorry Joanne. You have your hands so full with your beautiful girls. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Will try to peek in tomorrow night again to check in on how she is. Message me on FB if you want or need to just talk!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Headed to IMS hospital now but Lacie is definitely feeling better because she is back to her PITA self.
Maybe just a bout of colitis, idk but worth looking into. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Joanne! I am so sorry! I didn't see this last night, and am so glad to see your last post that she's feeling better. I hope everything checks out OK today and that your baby feels better today.


When Tessa had her horrible flare ups, she would have HGE. It was frightening but if that's it, you caught it quickly. Hoping she bounces back!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanne, just seeing this! I would have been so scared! Hopefully you got some sleep and Lacie is feeling better this morning. Will check bacl later to see how she's doing!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no! How scary!
I am so glad she seeems better this morning. Hopefully it was a one time thing.
Glad she is going back where they know her history.
Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for positive news.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, you are amazing--honestly! Starting your own business & working long hours & coming home to keep those pups so beautifully groomed. Man, I am in your fan club! You are also very knowledgable in terms of your pups---I trust your judgment & love implicitly. I also am sending the world's biggest hug. There! Got it? Wrap it around yourself & keep doing all the wonderful things you do. Sending love to the girls too. They are in good hands. Let us know how all of you are doing & try & get some rest.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad to see Lacie's better today. All the blood & stuff is pretty scary to come home to. Hugz to all.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checkin in on our Lacie :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all! Thankyou for checking in. 
I just picked up Lacie and she’s doing so much better.
She had a pancreatitis attack.
Her spec test showed high. She usually sits at low, never normal, whereas, it’s chronic and raising her dose of budesonide will only lower her immunity and her mange will most likely come back, so it’s really not an option.
The good news, no HGE or colitis.
They kept her on fluids for the day and she is well hydrated. Thankfully, I know how to manage her, so there was no need leaving her over night.

Such a scare for me. I hate the sight of blood, so to throw this in the mix really caught me off guard.
My plan of action was spot on last night with the cerenia, morphine and fluids. Grateful for being fully stocked up.
Going forward, we will set up another Fecal transplant to help her gut balance out. It’s been a few years since her last, so it’s time.

Thanks again for all the loving support....you all are my rock in times like this. xx


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

So, so glad Lacie is okay. Mommy knows best!!! Is Pancreatitis a common issue for Maltese? It seem there have been several with this problem lately or some with a past history. I’m assuming that it’s b/c of their size or the fat content of the dog food? Maybe a combination of both? 
I know the acid in acorns can cause pancreatitis or consuming to much fat from chicken or other fatty meat.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to hear Lacie is home and feeling better.:chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joanne - I didn't see this until just now as I was traveling to VT last night and was out today without internet. Glad they knew what it was. I worried it was HGE which needs immediate treatment. Josey's mom Suzi who used to be on here lost Josey a few weeks ago from it. The vet misdiagnosed (and I remember he talking about all the red blood that really scared her) and then I believe the next night she went to the emergency vet and Josey died. This was all completely unexpected. So though I've worried before about it, I do more so now. Hope that Lacie is on the mend. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> So, so glad Lacie is okay. Mommy knows best!!! Is Pancreatitis a common issue for Maltese? It seem there have been several with this problem lately or some with a past history. I’m assuming that it’s b/c of their size or the fat content of the dog food? Maybe a combination of both?
> I know the acid in acorns can cause pancreatitis or consuming to much fat from chicken or other fatty meat.


It’s common with IBD dogs, which Lacie has. I do believe we should be keeping our fat on a DMB on the lower side. Many people read 15% percent fat, when it’s actually 35+ on a DMB.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> So happy to hear Lacie is home and feeling better.:chili:


Thanks Kathy!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I am glad she is feeling better.


Thankyou Uncle Walter.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank the Lord 
Joanne you really are a wonderful, knowledgeable momma. I wish you lived close by. I would be a basket case:w00t: seriously you should have been a vet


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank the Lord
> Joanne you really are a wonderful, knowledgeable momma. I wish you lived close by. I would be a basket case:w00t: seriously you should have been a vet


I was thinking the same thing...that Joanne should have been a vet. We can call her Dr Joanne.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just seeing this now also and was so very sorry to see that Lacie was so very ill. After reading your last post I was so happy that she is doing so much better today. Someone asked (cannot remember who) asked whether Pancreatitis is common in Malts? Well, it looks as though there are others here on SM who have had issues with Pancreatitis as well. The main thing is diet with low fat and low protein.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Joanne - I didn't see this until just now as I was traveling to VT last night and was out today without internet. Glad they knew what it was. I worried it was HGE which needs immediate treatment. Josey's mom Suzi who used to be on here lost Josey a few weeks ago from it. The vet misdiagnosed (and I remember he talking about all the red blood that really scared her) and then I believe the next night she went to the emergency vet and Josey died. This was all completely unexpected. So though I've worried before about it, I do more so now. Hope that Lacie is on the mend. :wub:


Sue...Thats so sad about your friends dog. I’m so sorry for her.
I believe the main treatment for HGE is fluids, which is why I set my alarms every 2 hours last night to give her pediylyte. It’s the same for pancreatitis and I believe you have 24-48 hours window of time to act, or it could be fatal.
The one positive of Lacie always being sick, is that I have seen her near the end, failing fast and she was no where near that last night. Had she not responded to the Cerenia and fluids, I would have been at the ER, no matter how tired I was.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg....Kathy and Paula...you two are too funny! You both sound like my clients. I have more doggie GI questions vs. hair on some days. Unfortunately, I could never be a vet, I’m not book-smart but I do have good common sense.
Lets all thank Lacie for what knowledge I do have. If it wasn’t for her, I wouldn’t know what I know when it comes to GI issues.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I am just seeing this now also and was so very sorry to see that Lacie was so very ill. After reading your last post I was so happy that she is doing so much better today. Someone asked (cannot remember who) asked whether Pancreatitis is common in Malts? Well, it looks as though there are others here on SM who have had issues with Pancreatitis as well. The main thing is diet with low fat and low protein.


Thankyou so much. 
I wish I knew the trigger. The only thing she had recently (but has had many times before) was raw carrots. Other than that, nothing has been changed.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Joanne, don’t underestimate yourself, you are very smart! For a long time I wondered in the past if you were a vet because you are so knowledgeable:thumbsup:. I’m glad your Lacie is feeling better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m so glad she’s better today and that everything is under control! Hugs to you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanne, so glad to hear Lacie is going to be OK. She is so lucky to have such a knowledgeable Mommy!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking in to see how Lacie is doing today Joanne. Sure hope that she is doing better all of you had a restful night's sleep. Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne, I too am checking in and would like a Saturday AM update on Lacie :wub:. I hope she is still doing better and that all of you can get some relaxation and rest this weekend (I agree with the post that said you would have made an awesome vet!) . Hugs :heart:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking in on Lacie this morning. Hope she is feeling better today!
Seriously Joanne, you do not give yourself enough credit! You are super “book smart.”. You read and understand and remember all of this complicated medical information. I bet you know more about GI disease than most vets.
Your girls are very lucky to have such a super smart and caring mom!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I just saw this. I'm glad she is doing better. That must have been really scary for you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thankyou friends. Your very nice but I only retain what I need to. Other than that, I’m oblivious, lol. I consider it a survival trait.

As for my sweet Lacie, she is doing really well considering her pancreatitis. I did bring her back for fluids today. She wasn’t really dehydrated but I’d rather the vet tell me that or I would keep wondering.
She’s definitely lethargic but looks bright eyed and not at all in pain anymore.
Thanks again for checking in and all the love.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just seeing this now..OMGosh, so scary..I'm glad she's ok..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Continued prayers for Lacie:wub:
Joanne how do the girls act when Lacie is ill?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Joanne, how is your baby doing this morning?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne, When you have a spare moment we sure would love a Lacie update! Continued prayers! :heart:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is Better!"


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all!
So we had another set back with the pooping blood, so I brought Lacie into the ER today. They consulted with her IMS and the consensus is to start her back up on the tylosin until she can get her Fecal Transplant and to increase her budesonide to every day for the next two weeks.
Her IBD is in full flare again. Her pancreatitis won’t fully recover until I get her IBD under control again because it’s secondary to her IBD.
On the other hand...she looks great and not in pain.

I’m so happy I went to this new ER. They were incredibly accommodating, not pushing vaccinations and so open. Because of this, I’m switching all 3 girls over to this hospital, who is affiliated with the speciality hospital I go to.
I told them to stock up on paper because my file for Lacie, is 3 feet high.
Now...to call my vet, of 20 years and tell her I’m leaving her practice.
Oh well...gotta do what’s best for my girls!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow Joanne, I am sorry. I hope you can get it under control.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Joanne, So sorry to hear Lacie is bleeding again. I can’t imagine having to deal with IBD, pancreatitis on a regular basis. Poor Lacie. No wonder she wakes up grouchy. That’s got to be painful. Is she anemic from the blood loss? It sounds like you found an excellent veterinarian clinic with a 24/7 staff. Living in a rural area we have nothing like that available. Fortunately I’ve never had an emergency like that before. Hopefully this visit to the ER will get her back on track again and feeling better.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

It’s been a long time since we had a flare like this. I hope this doesn’t mean she can’t tolerate her only food that’s left that she can tolerate, otherwise she’s in big trouble.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh Joanne! I am so sorry Lacie is going through this! And you as well! I know your life is so busy with taking care of your parents as well. Hopefully life will settle down for you soon.You know I'm here for you. Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Ask the vet about her diet. I’m sure they have some suggestions as to what she can eat that she will be able to tolerate. Maybe once the flare up has calmed down you can slowly reintroduce her regular food again.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Oh my gosh Joanne! I am so sorry Lacie is going through this! And you as well! I know your life is so busy with taking care of your parents as well. Hopefully life will settle down for you soon.You know I'm here for you. Hugs and prayers!


Thanks Sherry.
I like the challenge, so I’m totally fine.
I just feel so bad for Lacie. She’s such a good, happy, loving girl and she always seems to suffer. I don’t think I have seen her have 2 straight months of absolutely nothing since 12 weeks of age, yet she remains so loving, soo silly and such a happy girl :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Ask the vet about her diet. I’m sure they have some suggestions as to what she can eat that she will be able to tolerate. Maybe once the flare up has calmed down you can slowly reintroduce her regular food again.


Thanks Marina.
The big problem is that I’m running out of novel proteins to try that's tolerable while keeping it in the very low fat category. Her zeal has been both, tolerated and low fat. It’s tricky with her because of her pancreatitis.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

What % do have to keep the protein and fat in order to avoid a flare up?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> What % do have to keep the protein and fat in order to avoid a flare up?


Protein % is not so much the problem with her iBD or her MVD at this point.
It’s finding a protein source her body won’t reject. Fat content has to stay under 10% DMB, preferably around 8% DMB is where she does the best.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Joanne! I'm sorry this flared back up again! If she can't tolerate fish, do you have a butcher or meat source where you can buy things like rabbit or bison? If so, could you buy the protein separately and mix it with one of the HK base mixes? 



I hope this is under control quickly for Lacie's sake - and yours!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Oh, Joanne! I'm sorry this flared back up again! If she can't tolerate fish, do you have a butcher or meat source where you can buy things like rabbit or bison? If so, could you buy the protein separately and mix it with one of the HK base mixes?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is under control quickly for Lacie's sake - and yours!


Thanks, Maggie.
Unfortunately, I’ve tried every protein available over the years, whether fresh or otc and she will only tolerate it a very short time, then goes into a flare, which is the problem.
I have even tried eel, ostrich, boar, fresh goat, otc goat, bison, kangaroo, duck, turkey, all fish, soy products...you name it, Ive found it.
The biggest issue is the fat content. Even if tolerated, if fat is too high, she will have a pancreatitis attack.
It’s a no win situation.
Hopefully, increasing the budesonide (still very low dose) will control the inflammation and keep her mange at bay.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a thought??? Is she allowed to have a little bit of Yogurt to help coat her stomach??? We give Chrissy 1/2 Tsp. to help with the Pancreatitis and she tolerates is very well.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I was thinking the same thing about the yogurt. There are several brands that are sugar free. I’ve never had a dog that didn’t like the sugar free yogurt.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Oh, Joanne! I'm sorry this flared back up again! If she can't tolerate fish, do you have a butcher or meat source where you can buy things like rabbit or bison? If so, could you buy the protein separately and mix it with one of the HK base mixes?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is under control quickly for Lacie's sake - and yours!


Thanks Maggie,
Unfortunately, I have tried anything and everything available fresh and novel otc, including eel, boar, ostrich, kangaroo, goat, salmon,soy etc. and the HK zeal has been the only food that won’t trigger a flare. 
The biggest issue is finding something she can tolerate and low enough fat to keep her pancreatitis at bay.
Increasing the budesonide and adding tylosin will hopefully work, as well as doing another Fecal transplant will help.
The problem with increasing her budesonide is that it will lower her immunity and then her mange comes back and I certainly don’t want that to happen. 
Her last episode with mange was eating her alive, which in turn the allergist and IMS thought would kill her before her IBD would.
It’s a no-win situation. 
I’m totally open for suggestions, keeping in mind fat stays below 10% on a DMB.
Thanks again.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Just a thought??? Is she allowed to have a little bit of Yogurt to help coat her stomach??? We give Chrissy 1/2 Tsp. to help with the Pancreatitis and she tolerates is very well.


Thankyou.
She can not have any diary or soy products 
For the time being, I’m using ginger mint to help settle her tummy, as well as Colon rescue by Animal Essentials.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the yogurt. There are several brands that are sugar free. I’ve never had a dog that didn’t like the sugar free yogurt.


Thanks Marina. No yogurt for this girl


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Poor Lacie, her diet is so limited. I just can’t imagine how your able to deal with all her restrictions. You are a super mommy!!! My neighbor has (had) severe cystic fibrosis that affects her pancreas more so then her lungs. She was in and out of the hospital on a regular basis. She finally had experimental surgery at the Mayo Clinic in Minnesota about 2 years ago. It has changed her life in a good way. She lives a completely normal life now. Her brother suffers from cystic fibrosis too, but it affects his lungs more then his pancreas. I don’t know what they call the surgery, but I’m wondering if it’s available for dogs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley is on Purina Pro Plan HA Hydralized chicken pate. It's low fat and low protein because of his MVD and gall bladder removal. It is prescription. Just a thought.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne, WOW! I had no idea what you and Lacie have been through. I am so very sorry! It sounds like you have covered all the basses of available potions & mixes known to mankind. With your tremendous wealth of knowledge, and that of members of SM, and your new vet, I just know an answer can be found - There just has to be one! Praying for a quick answer to this dilemma. Hugs :wub:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is Better!"


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You .ight want to think of egg whites scrambled with ricd. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Your such a good mommy, I hope you can get her diet figured out.
Joanne I am sending you a BIG hug:wub:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne, Just checking in on you and Lacie. :tender:


----------

